# About to build Prince Lance final home



## kendrick silimon (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm about to build Lance my tegu last cage wish me luck I'll post pics as I go


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 1, 2014)

Pics of the frame up against his current cage the size difference is so much better


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 1, 2014)

The measurements are 6×3×3


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok got the floor and the front ready in day two it's coming together nicely


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice! Will be quite a bit more room


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh yea


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 2, 2014)

I have my guy in a temporary home currently. I can't wait to get a huge enclosure built.


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 2, 2014)

It's really easy if you find some simple plans to follow and it's alot cheaper than buying one


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh yeah I have it drawn out and so it will be in the works soon here.


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 2, 2014)

Good deal make sure to let me know when you start I would love to see it as you go


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 2, 2014)

Will do !  Not sure how much time he will spend in his enclosure as he is pretty spoiled already so he will have free roam of the shop lol.


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 2, 2014)

Lol yea I know what you mean


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 3, 2014)

lol


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 3, 2014)

Lmao [emoji12]


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 3, 2014)

How long have you had Lance?


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 3, 2014)

I've had him for about six months and boy has he grown


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 3, 2014)

O I bet ! Do you recall what size he measured before till now? My guy was born in july. Planning on measuring him to see his growth


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 3, 2014)

When I got him he was 10 inches and the last time I measured him he was 30 inches


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice  I believe mine is 11 inches at this time. Cant wait for him to get all big with the jowls lol


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 3, 2014)

It will happen sooner than you think just be patient lol and enjoy him while he's small


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 3, 2014)

Will do thanks !


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 3, 2014)

Well have a good day I'll talk to you later


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks you too ! see ya later.


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok here is my second day of building I had a chance to get the sides and top on now it's time to apply the drylock any suggestions on the doors swinging or sliding I can't make a decision


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks good ! As far as the doors I would say sliding but that is just my preference. When I get meatloafs fully built I am going to do sliding and a ramp. I just think of less likely to break off lol So moved meatloaf to a temporary cage until he is about six months. Quite a bit of room for him right now. The light is heat/uv so that helps just with the 1. He has 2 hides, 1 huge one under the ramp and another under his bedding. He has seemed to get attached to this pillow case so thats under his big hide on a tiny cat bed lol He tried tillapia yesterday and loved it lol


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

How fast do they grow, when I got him he was roughly 11 inches and now he is 13 inches after 2 sheds


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

They grow really quick when I bought mine he was around 11 inches six months ago now he's 32 inches and counting


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry four months ago I got him lol


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

lol. Yeah I had to re measure him a couple of times like wth haha. He looks so tiny in his new enclosure


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

I got a lizard on my leg ahhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

Lol that's crazy that's a cool background


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

lol. Thank you


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

How's your day going with meatloaf today


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

Real good he crashed on me forawhile until mom had to go watch football lol. How is your day going with prince lance ?


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

It's good ha d him out roaming while I painted his new cage.. bad idea lol


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

He's relaxing now


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

lol Oh yeah he looks nice and relaxed . Does your guy hear very well ? Seems like meatloaf hears everything and is so extremely curious lol


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh yes when I make coffee in the morning he hears me and comes out before his lights cone on begging to come out lol


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

lol I have noticed loud notices startle him. He loves to be high up to I noticed. Had him walking all around today, he roamed and then came back to me and climbed all the way up my leg lol


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

He knows mommy... do your husband interact with him


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

Not really. He enjoys him to but as far as hands on its all me lol He seems to be a little more open to women


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

Lol


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

lol


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

Is that your cat 8 the picture with you


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah thats blue... had him since a baby. Half tom cat


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

How's he with meatloaf


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

He has not met him yet. I have meatloaf at our shop and blue at home. When meatloaf gets bigger I will be taking him home with me on trips but I think I will just make sure to keep them both away from eachother lol


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

Do you have any cats, dogs, or other reptiles?


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

I have a dog his name is chicken little


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

At first it was a stand off but they are cool with each other now


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

Lol that's cool, chicken little. What kind of dog? What kind of foods has your tegu taken too ? Still trying to change things up for meatloaf to see what he really loves. He did try tilapia recently and seemed to love that.


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

He's a bull mastiff. .Lance eats everything except vegetables he love chicken hearts and beef liver


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh those dogs are beautiful. I will have to try chicken hearts and beef liver. Been checking out Hare today, gone tomorrow website.


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

Why


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

Saw some people go through them for whole foods, ground up food.


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

You will save money if you by a meat grinder


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah ill price em. Not to big if an issue right now since he is small


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 5, 2014)

Lol yes your right


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok I've started painting and boy do it sucks but this is it with the first coat applied


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 6, 2014)

All done with putting it together all I have to do is add Lance and his lights


----------



## bobo5446 (Oct 6, 2014)

Where did you get the plans for your enclosure? Looks nice!


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks really nice ! You should be proud. I am sure lance is going to love it


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 6, 2014)

I drew them up my self on a napkin at work


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 6, 2014)

Lol wha la!


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 6, 2014)

It's getting there all I have left to do is drill some holes and attach the wheels


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 6, 2014)

It's done just in time to say goodnight prince lance


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 6, 2014)

Awesome ! Good night lance


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 6, 2014)

Now you just have to build mine lol


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 6, 2014)

No problem


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 7, 2014)

First night in his new home went good until he woke up lol


----------



## Josh (Oct 9, 2014)

That's a great looking enclosure! What happened when he woke up?


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 9, 2014)

He tore it to pieces lol I call it breaking in his new home


----------



## Josh (Oct 9, 2014)

Ahahaha. "Redecorating"!


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 9, 2014)

lol That is cute . MAN alive here. Work has been kickn my butt


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 9, 2014)

I see lol


----------

